# Swap receiver requirement



## cappac (Nov 11, 2003)

Okay, called E* to take advantage of the 510DVR promotion and the customer service rep tells me they will send me the new receiver and I will need to return my current receiver or be
charged $50. This in addition to a a two year agreement.
What a crock!!!

Is this their attempt to stop owners from selling their old equipment.

I got so fed up when the rep couldn't tell me why this is a requirement and there is no one else I can talk to about this, I
said forget the whole deal.

I'm not blaming the CSR, but service over the last few years, I believe, has really degraded


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Unless you are going to activate the 510 as an ADDITIONAL receiver AND if you want the 510 promo, then YES. And YES, it is an attempt to stop selling on e-bay, etc.

OTOH, depending on the receiver you have, you could get a hell of a lot more than $50 for it! (taking into account YOU pick up the tab for the return shipping of the old receiver back to E*)


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I don't see what's so bad about this - I'm sending them my 2700 (which has never been a problem for me). Keeping my 4700 gives me my 2nd receiver with timers (I really use that feature), and both units are TOSLINK capable.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

The promotion is called a free _upgrade_, not a giveaway.

If you think you can sell your old receiver for more than $50, go for it. It's your choice. And it's not a crock.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah, what a crock. a practically free pvr. what the hell are you complaining about.


----------



## btbrossard (Oct 4, 2002)

dishrich said:


> (taking into account YOU pick up the tab for the return shipping of the old receiver back to E*)


Dish network pays for the shipping of your old receiver back to them. A prepaid UPS ground label is inluded in the box.

When I hear "Upgrade" I would expect to trade in what I already have for the item they are giving me.

A good deal, in my opinion. I want a DVR. They give me a DVR at no cost. In return I send them my old receiver.

/Benjamin


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I always thought it dumb E didnt require return of dishplayer upgrades considering the use most are put too after being sold on e bay. they should of swapped them out for free and sent the DPs to the crusher.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

If I understand the DVR 510 upgrade DISH will install a quad feed and install the cabling for an additional receiver if you add the 510 as additional receiver. So why not add the receiver for a month or two then discontinue that old receiver you now have a Quad feed additional wiring a receiver you can sell and a new 510?


----------



## cappac (Nov 11, 2003)

It was never described to me as an 'upgrade' - they called it there current promotion (DVR for free with a two year commitment). The 'upgrade' part was mentioned very late in the conversation....sort of like 'oh yeah by the way'.

Part of my venting stems from the frustration over working with Dish over my 7200. From talking with tech support many times I had the impression that these units were flawed and Dish made no attempts to remedy that situation. I have a 2700 that has been just flawless from day one and maybe that set my expectations to high.

Committing to a two year agreement along with the DVR fees, I think, goes along way to the purchase price of the receiver.

When I signed up with Dish I thought they were client oriented (relationship building) now they seem to be moving to a company that is customer oriented (just a transaction). Dish differentiated themselves from DirectTV and cable because of their service....now they're moving to the same level.

Isn't 'practically free' an oxymoron?


----------



## btbrossard (Oct 4, 2002)

cappac said:


> Committing to a two year agreement along with the DVR fees, I think, goes along way to the purchase price of the receiver.


$4.98 (VOD FEE) x 24 (months in agreement) = $119.52

I would have to pay the VOD fee for about 52 months to come to the price of a new DVR-508 (About $260).



cappac said:


> When I signed up with Dish I thought they were client oriented (relationship building) now they seem to be moving to a company that is customer oriented (just a transaction). Dish differentiated themselves from DirectTV and cable because of their service....now they're moving to the same level.


I think providing current customers with equipment upgrades IS relationship building.

/Benjamin


----------



## PolarBearWY (Nov 16, 2003)

btbrossard said:


> I would have to pay the VOD fee for about 52 months to come to the price of a new DVR-508 (About $260).


The difference, monetarily, is spending $260 now, over spending $150 in the next two years. And you can sell your old receiver for about $50 on eBay, so you are really only spending about $210.

But the real difference, which is worth so much more, is locking yourself in a contract to keep that promo receiver connected to YOUR account for the next 2 years. Who knows how many great promos will come up in the next 2 years.

I'd rather spend an extra $60 and not have to lock myself into a 2-yr contract.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

PolarBearWY said:


> The difference, monetarily, is spending $260 now, over spending $150 in the next two years. And you can sell your old receiver for about $50 on eBay, so you are really only spending about $210.
> 
> But the real difference, which is worth so much more, is locking yourself in a contract to keep that promo receiver connected to YOUR account for the next 2 years. Who knows how many great promos will come up in the next 2 years.
> 
> I'd rather spend an extra $60 and not have to lock myself into a 2-yr contract.


You have to send back your receiver to get the free deal so you are not spending about $210. That is even stated in the first post. And how do you know those who take the 510 deal will be excluded from future promos?


----------



## PolarBearWY (Nov 16, 2003)

gjrhine said:


> You have to send back your receiver to get the free deal so you are not spending about $210. That is even stated in the first post. And how do you know those who take the 510 deal will be excluded from future promos?


I was talking about spending $260 NOW - $50 (selling receiver) WITHOUT the promo.

Without the promo, I can go buy a 508 for about $260.
Without the promo, I can sell my old receivers for about $50.

Actually, I have found most people just want the smart cards.


----------



## PolarBearWY (Nov 16, 2003)

PolarBearWY said:


> I was talking about spending $260 NOW - $50 (selling receiver) WITHOUT the promo.
> 
> Without the promo, I can go buy a 508 for about $260.
> Without the promo, I can sell my old receivers for about $50.
> ...


I don't know that. That's exactly my point. Did you even read my post? Both points you made are easily disassembled.

All I do know is that I'd rather spend a couple $20 bills and NOT have to sign up for a 2-yr contract.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

PolarBearWY said:


> All I do know is that I'd rather spend a couple $20 bills


Which is $40 not $60. Not to mention eBay selling fees, packing and shipping. Nevertheless it seems a lot of people are finding the trade-in a good deal.


----------



## btbrossard (Oct 4, 2002)

TobyTyler said:


> I spoke with CSR tonight and was told the $4.98 VOD fee is forever. It extends beyond both 12 and 24 month commitment on the 510 receiver. So even if you buy the receiver outright, it will cost $4.98 @ month to use it. Just an FYI.


The VOD fee applies to 510 receivers no matter where you get them. It will also apply to all future DVR products from Dish.

/Benjamin


----------



## Littlebit92 (Aug 18, 2003)

cappac said:


> Okay, called E* to take advantage of the 510DVR promotion and the customer service rep tells me they will send me the new receiver and I will need to return my current receiver or be
> charged $50. This in addition to a a two year agreement.
> What a crock!!!
> 
> ...


When I took the 510 deal they asked if it was an additional receiver or replacement. In my case it was a replacement so I said so. So they said I would have to give the installer my old receiver. It was fine by me since the receiver was 6 yrs old.
The installer came and when I tried to give him the receiver he said it wasnt necessary and left it here. That was a couple months ago and I havent heard a thing about returning it or gotten charged anything.


----------



## BillB (Jan 20, 2003)

Does Dish require return of the exact receiver deactivated from your account.

I have a couple of old receivers I haven't used for years, including the 3000 I started with. If I replaced my 501 with a 510, could I send them my 3000 or would Dish require the 501 I just deactivated?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2003)

BillB said:


> Does Dish require return of the exact receiver deactivated from your account.
> 
> I have a couple of old receivers I haven't used for years, including the 3000 I started with. If I replaced my 501 with a 510, could I send them my 3000 or would Dish require the 501 I just deactivated?


Good question. I'm in the same boat.

If you were required to send back the 501 you just deactivated, maybe you could add-on instead of replace. Then, within the first month, call DISH and deactivate the 501. You would end up with a 510, a 501 and your 3000, with only a $4.99 additional receiver fee for one month.

Sounds like a deal to me!


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

I don't think the promotion is in effect anymore. At least I can't find it on the web site.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have also read reports where it was off of the Dish website and that people calling in to get the deal could not get that deal anymore. You would have been better off adding the receiver and dropping it later if you wanted and selling it to someone or having it for a spare.


----------



## snagel (Mar 24, 2002)

I just got off the telephone with DISH csr . He told me that the promo is still very much alive and as far as he knew there is no plans to scrap it yet.


----------

